# Concrete countertop issues



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Stain then polish.


----------



## kchunt (Aug 15, 2011)

*concrete countertop*

But you can polish first,then use powered colored dye,the dye will penterate the polished top where stain won't on a closed surface.use acetone with dye.it will dry on contact.for first time i would use stain then polish.you may do a second coat of stain as your polishing might take away some of the stain as you polish your perfect on testing on sample top first:thumbup:.good luck,ken.

we all no alot but can only do a little-----:yes:an:no:


----------

